

Nexus One Phone - Web meets phone - lucktmann
http://www.google.com/googlephone/tour/

======
whalesalad
How is this on the front page? We've already got a well discussed thread on
the nexus one :[

------
tdoggette
This is an incredibly neat site. Click "Feel".

------
philk
Looks rather cool, but with Google's recent privacy issues I'm trying to wean
myself off their services.

